# Angel Kisses From Heaven



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

does anyone have any experience with this breeder?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

No, but after a quick look at the website I cannot see anything that would tempt me to buy a pup from them!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, I'll try and remain unbiased here, but I'll admit up front it will be a challenge. 

First, I've _never_ heard of this breeder, but the website is cause for concern (IMHO). No health testing info, no pedigrees, nothing. Oh, and


> "They all come with full registration rights."


 And that's just for starters. (There sure are a LOT of pictures of the "family" on the _About Us_ page though, yet very little about the breeding program, etc.)

The poodles are not only in mucky outdoor runs behind chain link fences, but they don't look as if they receive proper (basic) grooming--the paws are shaved, but that's not enough to satisfy me. Along with both SPOOs and TPOOs, this breeder also advertises Yorkies and Mastiffs for sale (not 100% sure about the Mastiffs). Odd combination, to say the least. Is this a poodle breeder or what? (Ironic that the TPOOS, Yorkies and Mastiffs are all posed in frilly indoor pictures.) 

All of this concerns me a great deal. Yes, I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes to poodles or dogs in general, but this website doesn't inspire my confidence. At all. 

And then there's this on the puppy page (scroll down twds bottom): PUPPIES FOR SALE


> This is Oreo. I am selling her for $250.00 cash. She is a great mom. She is NOT house broken.
> She is almost 5 years old.


That suggests to me that she just wants to _unload _this little TPOO girl. Cash? Nothing about references or applications. Just "give me cash and take this dog off my hands." 

Now I'm upset. :-(


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

They state their dogs are ckc...do not be fooled they are not Canadian Kennel Club (Canadian Registry) but Continental Kennel Club which in my opinion is a registration site used by breeders who want their dogs to appear legimate but probably do not have legitimate breeding rights.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> And then there's this on the puppy page (scroll down twds bottom): PUPPIES FOR SALE
> 
> That suggests to me that she just wants to _unload _this little TPOO girl. Cash? Nothing about references or applications. Just "give me cash and take this dog off my hands."
> 
> Now I'm upset. :-(


That is really upsetting. Five years old...not housebroken...what kind of life has that poor girl been living? I mean at some point she wasn't taking care of a litter...where was she living? The barn?


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you all for being honest. she is actually selling puppies through ebay classified. 
I admit, I was pulled in because of the yorkie on the front page. 
thats why I ask. I'm not ready to buy, but I want to see whats out there. I know there are great breeders out there that are doing everything right. 
I'm not sure if I want a puppy or a young dog. I would like to rescue, but I do have my heart set on a white female (standard)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

supysmom said:


> thank you all for being honest. she is actually selling puppies through ebay classified.
> I admit, I was pulled in because of the yorkie on the front page.
> thats why I ask. I'm not ready to buy, but I want to see whats out there. I know there are great breeders out there that are doing everything right.
> I'm not sure if I want a puppy or a young dog. *I would like to rescue, but I do have my heart set on a white female (standard)*


That's great! I can almost guarantee you'll find one in rescue. Carolina Poodle Rescue has dozens of poodles, as does Poodle Rescue of Houston, and not all are listed on the website. When you're ready, contact one or both and see what's available. I predict you'll be pleasantly surprised! 

Carolina Poodle Rescue Poodle
Poodle Rescue of Houston
Home Page
Poodles for Adoption poodlerescuenewengland.org


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Supysmom, check out Avalon in southwest Wisconsin. She has a great reputation and breeds white, silver and black Spoos.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wtf, do they even know how to clip nails? Look at the mastiff pictures. Those poor dogs nails are so long their toes have to be curling when they walk.

Don't buy from this breeder, if anything, you should BOYCOTT them.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

This breeder is upsetting on so many levels. Please don't support this type of operation! Those poor dogs. You also have to consider health issues that could appear in one of these dogs, and the potential heartache and expense those would bring. Her too-low prices may seem like a bargain now, but in the long run? Too many red flags.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

jfo said:


> Supysmom, check out Avalon in southwest Wisconsin. She has a great reputation and breeds white, silver and black Spoos.


This is where we got Lexi from. Mary was really great to deal with. I have posted on here before about what a good experience it was.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

*I took another look*

she is now selling ALL her poodles.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Was this on her website? I was just on there yesterday to get her number to ring her.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

not on her website. visit ebay classified, shes in tipton indiana. wants to sell her 3 standards together for 1200 or 600 each. I dont understand the pricing. I am still working on my husband, but if the right dog came along im all about rescue. thats why I keep looking at these less than perfect sites.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

supysmom said:


> not on her website. visit ebay classified, shes in tipton indiana. wants to sell her 3 standards together for 1200 or 600 each. I dont understand the pricing. I am still working on my husband, but if the right dog came along im all about rescue. thats why I keep looking at these less than perfect sites.


Please do not mistake "saving" a dog by purchasing it from a bad breeder as rescue... it is not the same. Giving someone like this money will only allow them to continue their practices. Maybe not with those poodles, but the next breed. 

If you want to rescue, contact a reputable rescue group. Don't look for a rescue through third-party classified advertising sites. Petfinder.com is a good place to start looking for a reputable rescue.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

supysmom said:


> I am still working on my husband, but if the right dog came along im all about rescue. thats why I keep looking at these less than perfect sites.


I'm not sure I understand the logic of looking at these "less than perfect sites" if you're "all about rescue"... If you end up giving real money to someone like this breeder, you're perpetuating the poor breeding practices and potential suffering the dogs are going through.

If you're really all about rescue (which I think is AWESOME - I have rescue/adopted dogs, too!), I would recommend not going to the substandard breeder sites anymore in case you get tempted to buy a poorly bred specimen. Stick with checking out the rescue sites or breeders who are working to improve the breed and who perform the genetic testing recommended for the breed. Ask lots of questions and be wary of breeders who are ambiguous in their answers - also AKC (American Kennel Club) or CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) are breed registeries that I would feel comfortable with - if it's the "other" CKC (Continental Kennel Club), you might as well save your money. That CKC is a "junk registry" and there have been stories of people having Continental Kennel Club registered MIXED breeds! :doh:

Good luck with your search - stay strong when faced with pictures of cute puppies from people who aren't breeding for the right reasons... or better yet, stop looking at pictures of cute puppies from poor quality breeders! At least if you rescue a dog from a shelter (even if, by some weird coincidence, the dog originated from the very same breeder), you're not putting YOUR hard-earned money into THEIR pockets! Maybe if they start getting hit where it hurts the most (their wallets) they'll stop breeding poor quality dogs.

Barb


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

> This is Oreo. I am selling her for $250.00 cash. She is a great mom. She is NOT house broken.
> She is almost 5 years old


Ugh that makes me sad and upset! :sad: Poor Girl!! Totally Agree with you *Rowan*


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

By the way- Keep looking for rescues! Theres soo many out there that need good homes!!! :dog:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree- if you are going to Rescue then go to an actual Rescue non profit & give them your money. If you go to these "less than respected breeders" then you are just part of the problem by keeping them in business. Same goes when people "buy" from a Petstore they think "how cute. I am saving this littly doggy" but in reality one is just making a spot for the next shipment & the conditions the poor parents have to live in. If "breeders" are getting hit with the economy & not unloading their "stock" hopefully their dogs will end up in a good rescue. I know from your post you are too far away from Carolina Poodle Rescue BUT they are awesome & highly suggest supporting a Rescue if you go that route.

Here is my boy Leif that I got from CPR in January 2011.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

supysmom said:


> not on her website. visit ebay classified, shes in tipton indiana. wants to sell her 3 standards together for 1200 or 600 each. I dont understand the pricing. I am still working on my husband, but if the right dog came along im all about rescue. thats why I keep looking at these less than perfect sites.


I was reading this way too fast and didn't realize this was about Angel Kisses, for a minute I thought it was about Avalon. Yikes! I need to take my time when I read some of these posts.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

In addition to all of the warning flags people have explained above, I'll point out the "pics was taken" statement on the puppy page and the fact that they spelled their breed's name as Masstiff. If one cannot take the time to use proper grammar and correctly spell the name of a breed you're producing more of, I can hardly feel they'd put much thought into their breeding practices

ETA that this is ignoring the "rare black Yorkie", their mention only of size and the abundance of puppies they are producing.

If you want to rescue, you can find poodles in rescues and shelters all over.


----------

